# SLR Empfehlung



## Gi.Joe (22. März 2003)

Hi,

*bitte nicht schlagen*

Ich habe mir einen anderen Post durchgelesen, wo es um die Canon EOS 300 o.ä. ging, doch ich wollte selber nochmal kurz fragen.

Komme eigentlich hier bei Tutorials.de aus dem VideoschnittSektor. Habe eine SGI Workstation, 3Chip Kamera zur Verfügung (XM1), und eine kleine DigiCam.

Da ich mich (noch) nicht entscheiden kann, was ich später studieren will, Foto/Film, und ich auf der Cebit (2003) mit der Canon 10d geknipst hab (woow!!) wollt ich mich mal bein den Analog SLRs informieren, da die Digital SLRs zu teuer sind.

Mein Onkel ist Fotograf und bei ihm könnte ich zum einen was lernen, und zum anderen die Bilder entwickeln lassen. Auf Trommelscanner könnt ich auch was scannen lassen. ER fotofiert für Veltins etc., wenn es einen inetressiert. Mein Vater hat noch einige Objektive, und von ihm kölnnt ich auch ne menge lernen.

Soviel dazu:
Ich suche eine SLR (analog) die ein Robustes, Schwarzes Gehäuse hat, und mit der Manuell arbeiten kann. Der Punkt ist mir besonders wichtig, weil ich viel lernen will.

Also, nochmal gelistet:
*-Robust* 
*-Schwarz* 
*-Manuell* 

Preislich dachte ich so an ca. bis zu 250€ ohne Objektiv. Die Objektive könnte ich vorserst von meinem Vater/Onkel verwenden, später kann ich dann immernoch kaufen. EinsatzGebiet sollte eigentlich alles sein, eine Cam, die mich überall hin begleitet (Spanien) maybe Studium.
Habe mich ein bissel umgesehen, und habe die *Nikon F 65* gesehen, spricht mich sehr an. Hat die vielleicht zufällig jemand, und kann ein bischien berichten (robust etc.) ??

Oder könnt ihr sogar noch andere empfehlen ?

Ich will ein kein plastik ding, deshalb würd ich zu not ein bischien mehr ausgeben.



Ich denke ihr habt so eine waage Vorstellung, wär sehr nett, wenn ihr mir tipps geben könnten  

Danke.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. März 2003)

Hi Gi.Joe,


finde ich gut dass du dich nun mit SLRs beschäftigen willst und
dabei noch viel lernen willst ( was bei vielen nicht der Fall ist .. ).
Also da ich mir eben deine Anforderungen durchgelesen habe kommt mir meine EOS300 von Canon in den Sinn. Liegt genau in deiner Preisklasse, ist robust und sogar in schwarz erhältlich.
Hat viele Funktionen, Motivprogramme aber du kannst auch alles manuell über das Display und die Funktionstasten einstellen. Somit
hast du das Ergebnis in der Hand. Doch leider muss ich sagen,
dass es mit den Objektiven von deinem Onkel nicht so hinhauen wird.
Vielleicht hat er eine Nikon, du kaufst dir eine Canon und schon
habt ihr verschiedene Bajonette, sprich: Seine Obektive rasten bei
dir nicht ein und unterstützen den Autofokus nicht.
Aber wenn du schaust, es gibt die EOS300 mit Objektiv ( 28 - 80mm )
schon für 300 Euro zu kaufen. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.

Es grüßt,

MrNugget


----------



## Gi.Joe (22. März 2003)

Mhh, ok, danke für deinen Beitrag  

Ich werde meinen Vater/Onkel nocheinmal fragen, was für Objektive sie haben, es ist auch klar, dass dadurch meine (wenn) Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst wird.

Nochmals zu Nikon F 65.
Bei FotoBrinker habe ich sie für 238€ gesehen  Ist denke ich ein Preis der voll in Ordnung geht. Mein Vater sagte auch, dass man lieber mehr Geld in Objektive investieren sollte, da sich die Bodys nur minimal unterscheiden (Low-Middel Cost Class).

Was haltet ihr von der Nikon ?

Edit: Mein Onkel hat Nikon Objektive.


----------



## Gi.Joe (27. März 2003)

Habe mich entschieden:

Werde mit den SLR's meines Vaters üben, sowie weiter mit meiner DigiCam "arbeiten".

Werd mir dann erst nach der 10, mitte der 11 maybe eine DigiSpiegelreflex holen, dann sinken nochmal die Preise, Weihnachten ist dazwischen, und dann hbae ich mehr Geld für super Objektive.

Trotzalledem vielen Dank für die Hilfe, danke


----------



## fungo (10. Juni 2003)

Also, ich hab zwar eine Sony F717, aber es geht nichts über eine schöne analoge SLR.

Ich bin mit der Minolta Dynax 800 Si unterwegs und bin so verdammt zufreiden, denn die Ausstattung ist ne Wucht.


----------

